# October Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

This month's theme was *"The Colours of Fall"*, so vote for your favourite Golden in Fall splendor - indoors or out.

(Unfortunately, only one entry per member is permitted and if multiple entries are posted, the first one will be used for the contest unless a specific request is made to replace it.)

*1. bemyangell:









2. Sunrise:









3. Joanne & Asia:









4. General V:









5. Megora:









6. lhowemt:









7. thorbreafortuna:









8. Maggies mom:









9. Riley's Mom:









10. ilovesandwich:









11. Finn's Fan:









12. Ranger:









13. dexter0125:









14. Gwen:









15. BrinkleyMom:









16. PiratesAndPups:









17. LJack:









18. NFexec:









19. AlanK:









20. Pammie:









21. SimTek:









22. Goldenssobeautiful:









*


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Boy is this hard! My vote is for 22


----------



## Frankie's Mommy (May 27, 2013)

Have to give it to #8


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

So many great photos. Fall is really the prettiest time with a golden. They are all beautiful pups!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Lily is working to start her election campaign for best October photo here in Pennsylvania. As her campaign adviser, I advised her that a smear campaign was not in her best interest. :


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Lily is a doll! She resembles Pearl a lot, or at least that silly expression. Well I couldn't even vote for my own photo, we don't have the best fall colors out here in MT.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

lhowemt said:


> Lily is a doll! She resembles Pearl a lot, or at least that silly expression. Well I couldn't even vote for my own photo, we don't have the best fall colors out here in MT.


You've got more color than what I do here by the Beach-Palm trees don't change color.......



As always, incredibly hard to pick just one-they're all fantastic. Beautiful fall colors and gorgeous Goldens. 


*Don't forget to vote if you haven't yet. *

*Voting ends Thursday, October 31st at 8:36 pm. *


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

They are all so beautiful!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I think this is the hardest contest. I love Fall so they all look great.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Oh, so many gorgeous shots! It was so hard to choose just one.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Well, we have a clear winner. Congratulations, Sunrise - you get to pick next month's theme! PM coming your way.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thank you everyone !! I love that picture of Faelan 

November's theme submitted - hopefully a theme everyone can have fun with


----------

